# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φουρνος μικροκυματων delonghi mw480

## gponiris

Στον εν λογω φουρνο δεν γυρναει ο δισκος περιστροφης.Θελω τα βηματα για τυχον διαγνωστικο ελεγχο που θα χρειαστει και αν χρειαστει καποιο ανταλλακτικο απο που να το παρω και πως θα το αντικαταστησω.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία . Αν σου δουλεύουν τα υπόλοιπα ζεσταμα, λάμπα κτλ θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις το καπάκι της συσκευής πάντα εκτός ρεύματος ,  ελεγχεις οπτικά τα καλώδια που φτάνουν στο μοτερακι , τυχόν φθορά, αποσυσδεδεμένοι ακροδέκτες κτλ με πολύμετρο αν γνωρίζεις εξετάζεις αν πάει τάση στο μοτεράκι , ελεγχος συνέχειας στο μοτερ μήπως είναι καμμένο . Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή με 230v κ το μαγκνετρον ειναι επικύνδυνο να λειτουργήσει με βγαλμένο το καπάκι ,  παρεπιπτοντως ενα μεγάλος κυλινδρικός πυκνωτής θέλει οπωσδήποτε αποφόρτιση. Εντάξει οι γνωρίζοντες έχουν τον λόγο

----------


## gponiris

Εβγαλα το μοτερ περιστροφης.Πιστευω οτι ειναι Off,γιατι δεν περιστρεφοταν ουτε με το χερι ο δισκος.Πειτε μου πως το μετραω με το πολυμετρο για επιβεβαιωση κ πειτε μου που μπορω να αγορασω αλλο.Τα στοιχεια του ειναι synchronous motor tyj50-8a7.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Βάλε το πολύμετρο σε θεση του μπάζερ ,  εκεί που μετράει Ωμ δηλαδή αντίσταση  και μετράς τα άκρα του τυλιγματος του μοτέρ αν σου δείξει ένδειξη ή χτυπήσει ο βομβητής ,  είναι οκ το μοτέρ ανέβασε κ καμμιά φώτο για να κάνουμε μπανιστιρι😊

----------

gponiris (15-03-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πιστευω οτι ειναι Off,γιατι δεν περιστρεφοταν ουτε με το χερι


Έτσι είναι γιατί έχουν υποδιαίρεση . Αυτά συνήθως έχουν περίπου 10 - 12 khom . Αν είναι 220V το τεστάρεις με προσοχή

----------

FILMAN (15-03-16)

----------


## gponiris

Συνδεσα τα ακρα στο πολυμετρο στη θεση ωμ και δειχνει 1.Δεν δειχνει καποια ενδειξη
delonghi moter (1).JPGdelonghi moter.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

Σε ποια κλίμακα;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αποχαιρετησε το μοτέρ  κ αντικατεστησε το ή ασε τον φούρνο χωρίς περιστροφή ,  θα έχεις μια μικρή ανισοκατανομή της ενέργειας των μικροκυματων στο στο φαγητό

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Φίλιππα νομίζω ότι έγινε μέτρηση σε κλίμακα kωμ όπως το υπέδειξε ο Πέτρος

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν το διευκρινίζει και επειδή αναφέρει "ωμ" μπορεί να έβαλε καμιά κλίμακα 200Ω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα 20 Kohm και μέτρα . Αν το έβαλες σε μικρότερες κλίμακες θα σου δείχνει δήθεν "ψόφιο".

----------

gponiris (15-03-16)

----------


## gponiris

Επειδη ειχε πολλες ενδειξεις Ω στο πολυμετρο δοκιμασα τα 200κ και τα 20κ και μου εβγαλε 1.
Υποθετω το ψοφιο εννοεις την ενδειξη 1
Υγ.Δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρονικα και το πολυμετρο το πηρα ως βοηθημα για με καθοδηγειτε σε επισκευες που ειναι απλες και δεν θελουν ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις

----------


## diony

Η διαδικασία προβλέπει εκτός των άλλων , *πριν κάνεις μέτρηση* *σε Ω, ΚΩ κ.λ.π.* και το πιο κάτω

Ακουμπάς τις άκρες από τους 2 ακροδέκτες μεταξύ τους και πρέπει να πάρεις ένδειξη *0* , ή κοντά στο *0* αν έχεις επιλέξει μικρή σκάλα (έτσι τσεκάρεις ότι οι 2 ακροδέκτες του οργάνου είναι σωστοί και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος με κομμένο καλώδιο ) 

Το πιο πάνω το αναφέρω λόγω του ότι είπες πως είσαι αρχάριος

Αν έκανες τη μέτρηση σωστά , τότε χρειάζεσαι άλλο μοτέρ

----------

FILMAN (16-03-16), gponiris (16-03-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επειδη ειχε πολλες ενδειξεις Ω στο πολυμετρο δοκιμασα τα 200κ και τα 20κ και μου εβγαλε 1.
> Υποθετω το ψοφιο εννοεις την ενδειξη 1


Μάλλον καμένο είναι το μοτέρ . Για το πολύμετρο το ψηφιακό όταν τους ακροδέκτες δεν τους έχεις τοποθετήσει στο προς εξέταση αντικείμενο σου δείχνει την μονάδα 1 στο καντράν . Ενώ όταν ενώσεις τους ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου (εκτός εξέτασης πάλι του αντικειμένου) σου δείχνει 000 . 
Αν το έβαλες πάνω στο μοτέρ (τους ακροδέκτες ) με την κλίμακα 200Κ ή 20Κ και σου έδειξε μονάδα 1 . (ενώ θα έπρεπε να δείξει κάποια ohm / khom π.χ. 10Κ κτλ και δεν το έδειξε ) σημαίνει ότι είναι καμένο το μοτέρ .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=151&m=516&l=1

----------

FILMAN (16-03-16), gponiris (16-03-16)

----------


## gponiris

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.Τη διαδικασια με το τεσταρισμα των ακροδεκτων του πολυμετρου την ειχα μαθει απο παλιοτερο θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει,και παλι χαρη σε εσας.Ειναι ωραιο να μαθαινεις  :Smile: 
Ερωτημα: Το καπακι απο κατω το ειχα κοψει με ενα τσιμπιδι για να βγαλω το μοτερ.Πως το ξαναβαζω?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ε τώρα τι ρωτάς; θα πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο, χρησιμοποίησε το ισχυρότερο κ πιο περιπλοκο εργαλείο που υπάρχει στο σύμπαν ,  τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ε τώρα τι ρωτάς; θα πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο, χρησιμοποίησε το ισχυρότερο κ πιο περιπλοκο εργαλείο που υπάρχει στο σύμπαν ,  τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο


Και εγώ χρησιμοποίησα τον εγκέφαλο για να βρω τρόπο να γίνω ο πιο πλούσιος στον κόσμο ....αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει  :Lol:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Κύριε Πέτρο για γίνεις ο πιο πλούσιος στον κόσμο δεν αρκεί ο εγκέφαλος να λειτουργεί μόνό με πολλές στροφές αλλά το πιο βασικό είναι να λειτουργεί χωρίς ηθικές αναστολες...

----------


## diony

> Ερωτημα: Το καπακι απο κατω το ειχα κοψει με ενα τσιμπιδι για να βγαλω το μοτερ.Πως το ξαναβαζω?



αν θυμάμαι καλά το περιστρέφεις 1800 και βάζεις δικές σου πολύ κοντές λαμαρινόβιδες
βάλε μία Φώτο να δούμε  από κοντά

----------


## gponiris

Σας ευχαριστω ολους!
Η εγκατασταση του μοτερ εγινε επιτυχως και η τοποθετηση του καπακιου ηταν ευκολη υποθεση(ειχε τρυπες που με την περιστροφη εφαρμοζαν και εμπαιναν βιδες εν τελει)

----------

